# Hilfe, brauche dringenst eine Umwandlung!



## der nick (13. April 2005)

Hallo erstmal! 

Ich hoffe ich bin jetzt nicht komplett in der falschen Tutorialsebene. 

Es ist so, dass ich mit ein paar anderen ein Rockfestival organisieren und wir uns gerne Shirts drucken würden. Da dies aber schon direkt vor der Tür steht und mir grad mitgeteilt wurde, dass ich ne Vektorgrafik benötige ....
Ich habe einfach die PSD-Datei in den Illu übertragen und als .ai gespeichert. Leider schlug dies fehl   

Jetzt hab ich mich halt mind. 5 Stunden durch jegliche Tutorials gekämpft und einfach nix gefunden! Ich hoffe einer von euch kann mir schnell helfen. Das Logo ist relativ einfach gestalltet und ich hoffe so, dass es nicht viel Arbeit machen würde, aber ich weiß einfach nicht wie.

Die Datei 

Das ist eine gezippte .ai Datei mit dem Logo. Bitte, bitte, bitte (das geht jetzt unter die Profis an euch) , schauts euch kruz an und machts ma schnell  

ODER 

gebt mir bitte einen Link mit einem ausführlichen Tutorial für so n  wie mich ...  ;-] 

Viele DANK euch allen 

der nick


----------



## der nick (13. April 2005)

*Bitte*

Ich weiß    aber ich kann net einfach, weils einfach sau dringend ist und ich das Vertrauen in turoials und Foren net verlieren will   . Bitte, bitte helft mir!


----------



## Ellie (13. April 2005)

Moin,

sollte derjenige, der euch die Shirts macht, nicht mal kurz die Datei vektorisieren können?

Ich finde das echt frech von den Firmen, Kunden damit alleine zu lassen, weil die genau wissen, wie lange man daras sitzt und kaum einer für solche Arbeiten Geld ausgeben mag - mach mal eben halt. 

In welchem Format liegt denn das Original vor? Als PShop kannst Du doch die Farbbereiche auswählen, die Auswahl als Pfade umwandeln und dann die Pfade exportieren, das sollte machbar sein.

Gruß,
Ellie


----------



## der nick (13. April 2005)

*Ja kp *

Also, die wolln eh zu viel Geld von uns, aber es muss halt leider schnell gehen! Leider! Sonst hät ich mich auch noch schnell dran gesetzt! 

An Ellie .... Sorry, ich weiß einfach net genau was du meinst ... 

Es ist wohl so, dass die .ai , .eps , und die Corel Draw nehmen. Mehr kann ich net sagen, weil ich net mehr weiß - sorry! Wär euch aber echt sehr verbunden, wenn das jemand schnell machen würde! Bitte ...

Wenn was mit meiner Datei net stimmen sollte, dann sagt mir schnell welche Datei ihr braucht (hab noch die üblichen PS Datein).

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ellie (13. April 2005)

Moin nochmal,

das ist hier kein "mach mir mal"-Forum.

So, Du hast PShop? 
Dann gehst Du über Farbbereiche auswählen und erstellst eine Auswahl der grauen Bereiche.

Danach wandelst Du die Auswahl in Arbeitspfade um.

Die Pfade kannst Du dann wieder in eine*.ai-Datei exportieren.

Das schaut zwar etwas pixelig aus, aber es soll ja schnell gehen.

Gruß,
Ellie


----------



## der nick (13. April 2005)

danke, aber ich komm nu bis zum auswählen .. dann ist auch alles schön markiert ... aber was meinst soll ich dann noch machen, ich hab engl. Version ... kann net so schaun . 

Thx 

der nick


----------



## olobenhofer (16. April 2005)

Solltest du noch Hilfe brauche, so sende mir die Datei nocheinmal in EPS oder JPG, denn deine AI ergibt beim öffnen kein Bild.

o.lobenhofer@gmx.net


----------

